# Martell Knives - Our Goal



## Dave Martell (Aug 28, 2011)

At *Martell Knives* our goal is simple.....

*To be a leader in the High Performance kitchen knife market.*


For seven years Dave Martell _(that's me)_ has been sharpening knives at the highest level _(see JapaneseKnifeSharpening.com)_, providing repairs & modifications to Japanese knives, and studying literally thousands of knives that passed through my hands in close detail. The knowledge & experience gained from all of this hard work is now being used to build my own line of kitchen knives. 

One thing that you can count on with *Martell Knives* is that you'll receive _*"The Sharpest Out-Of-The-Box Edge"*_ - guaranteed! :thumbsup:


​


----------

